# Drills through anything!



## Graham Orm (14 Jun 2020)

This just popped up on another page. I've not got any but have a look at the video, they look the business. I have no interest or anything to gain, just a helpful link. Wish I'd seen them when I was working.
Bosch also do something similar with a light blue fluting.

https://www.warmday.co.uk/products/mult ... 2358081641


----------



## sunnybob (14 Jun 2020)

Dont bother.
I bought the bosch blue spiral 8 mm bit to drill through my bathroom tiles.
before I got half way through a 10 mm tile the end had rounded over, literally into a semi circle. (hammer) 
Then I tried the 5 mm same with the same result. (hammer) (hammer) 
I had to borrow a carbide hole saw set from a builder friend to penetrate the tiles.

The "anything" does not include white ceramic floor tiles (at the very least)


----------



## owen (14 Jun 2020)

The bosch multipurpose are really good apart from on really hard ceramics porcelain and granite.


----------



## sunnybob (14 Jun 2020)

Wish someone had told me that before I wasted 20 euro on soft metal.
Thats what I get for believing the adverts (hammer)


----------



## TFrench (14 Jun 2020)

Like anything, get the proper drill for the job. In my experience the multi purpose ones aren't good at anything. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Setch (14 Jun 2020)

Bob, those Bosch multi construction bits are excellent. If you rounded them then you were drilling something exceptionally tough which needed diamond. 

I've run those through hardened steel which i couldn't touch with an angle grinder, and any number of porcelain tiles. I find it inconceivable that a ceramic tile would hurt them, unless you cooked them and debrazed the TCT tip.


----------



## sunnybob (14 Jun 2020)

Those tiles were the toughest things I have ever seen. Fine white powder when I finally got through.
I actually wore out a brand new diamond disc on the angle grinder while shaping them.
I wore out a dozen masonry bits (truly, literally) in unsuccessful attempts. I have a large amount of masonry bits acquired, and those that were obviously alloy, were absolutely useless. I found a steel 6 mm masonry bit that was possibly 50 years old that managed several holes before finally dying.
But those blue spiral were sold to me as the be all and end all. and they were absolutely useless. Honestly, 5 mm into a 10 mm tile and they were semi circular.


----------



## owen (14 Jun 2020)

You must have let them get too hot. You should have used them on a slow speed and keep dunking them in water to keep them cool.


----------



## owen (14 Jun 2020)

TFrench":oktcy4od said:


> Like anything, get the proper drill for the job. In my experience the multi purpose ones aren't good at anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



You're wrong there mate, the bosch multiconstruction are actually really good. They fly through bricks and blocks in a cordless without even having hammer on


----------



## sunnybob (14 Jun 2020)

I've spent almost 60 years drilling through everything.Ii know when a drill gets too hot, that drill was carp/.


----------



## TFrench (14 Jun 2020)

owen":1bgh7fis said:


> TFrench":1bgh7fis said:
> 
> 
> > Like anything, get the proper drill for the job. In my experience the multi purpose ones aren't good at anything.
> ...


I've got them myself, in masonry they're fine - wouldn't rate them higher than any other decent brand of masonry bit though. Wasn't particularly impressed with the performance in metal. They work, but I didn't think as well as a decent HSS twist drill. For tiles I use diamond bits, they're pretty cheap from screwfix and work well. 
For hardened steel I've got some awesome solid carbide drills I got in a job lot of engineering tooling. God knows what they cost new! 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## owen (14 Jun 2020)

sunnybob":39qrjawo said:


> I've spent almost 60 years drilling through everything.Ii know when a drill gets too hot, that drill was carp/.



Obviously not if you've melted the end of the bit. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Jake (15 Jun 2020)

TFrench":338qjbx0 said:


> I've got them myself, in masonry they're fine - wouldn't rate them higher than any other decent brand of masonry bit though.



I think their advantage is they do masonry about as well as the best masonry bits, but then do wood better than any other masonry bit, so they kind of work well for general construction, and can do a bit of steel (haven't tried them on anything substantial). Having said all that, I rarely use them because SDS for masonry and drill driver for the wood (or metal) is just handier still, and with no bit changes for proper hole size.


----------



## sunnybob (15 Jun 2020)

owen":3jmwj8kb said:


> sunnybob":3jmwj8kb said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent almost 60 years drilling through everything.Ii know when a drill gets too hot, that drill was carp/.
> ...


 
I take exception to that because you have not read or understood what I wrote.
I did not "melt" the drills. The metal did not deform. They did not even get to the changing colour stage.
I clearly wrote that they rounded over into semi circles, the same way any soft metal would when given a challenge too big for it.

I have no way of knowing if the ones I bought from a reputable shop were fake, but at a 100% failure rate, I wont be buying any more of them, and thats my review.


----------



## owen (15 Jun 2020)

Ah Ok. I've never had them do that without getting really really hot (and knowing about it). Have you tried the drill bits which have diamond round the outside with the center filled with a cooling wax, they're quite good on really hard granite etc.


----------



## misterfish (15 Jun 2020)

Graham Orm":3vvzn8ri said:


> This just popped up on another page. I've not got any but have a look at the video, they look the business. I have no interest or anything to gain, just a helpful link. Wish I'd seen them when I was working.
> Bosch also do something similar with a light blue fluting.
> 
> https://www.warmday.co.uk/products/mult ... 2358081641



Yes, I saw this on an ad on my phone and was somewhat sceptical! So I looked at their website and there is no address and they can only be contacted over the net. I then did a reverse sesrch on the images of the staff and warehouse and the first image of the staff was a stock photo used by many companies. I then did a bit of searching on "warmday" and the reviews I found were appalling - nearly all one star! Apparently it is mainly shipped from China, on one of those probverbial slow boats, and the goods were apparently appalling quality and frequently not as actually advertised.

I decided it was dubious and rejected their offer.

Caveat emptor

Misterfish


----------



## AndyT (15 Jun 2020)

Those are good tips for online shopping. Thank you.


----------



## sunnybob (15 Jun 2020)

Unfortunately this all happened during the shops shutdown and my choices were severely limited. The store was doing deliveries only, but with a minimum order value way above what I needed. They told me they had the blue spiral drills only.
To "expedite" the delivery process and get around the delivery charge I had to drive to the store, park in the car park across the road and call them. They sent a small van across the road and "delivered" to me, taking cash on delivery. =D> =D> 

I have many of the matt alloy masonry drills, none of them would penetrate these tiles. After literally throwing away a half dozen or so I found an older, obviously steel bit. That drilled a half dozen holes before it too just wore out. In all my life I have never worn out a masonry bit before.
These tiles when finally cut produced a very fine white powder that made me think a lot more of resin rather than clay. The makita disc cutter made hard work on them with a diamond coated disc.

I had to drill two 40 mm holes for radiator fittings, and used the carbide kit from my builder friend. They went through with very little effort. Unfortunately that kit didnt go below 25mm, no good for mounting toilet roll holder screws. :roll:


----------



## novocaine (15 Jun 2020)

Bob
there isn't a spiral bit out there that is designed to cut through ceramic/glass and actually works. 
you can't get the clearance angle on it. instead I use these glass bits, much better. a splash of water to form a slurry as it cuts helps too. 

https://www.screwfix.com/p/glass-drill- ... lsrc=aw.ds

also, if it's coming out as a white powder they are high silica ceramic, not normally used for house tiles but no reason not to (except cost). 

as to the drills anything bits (including the Bosch ones), not worth it, still just a TC tipped masonry bit, but with a fancy paint job.


----------



## Graham Orm (16 Jun 2020)

sunnybob":2tebh69m said:


> Dont bother.
> I bought the bosch blue spiral 8 mm bit to drill through my bathroom tiles.
> before I got half way through a 10 mm tile the end had rounded over, literally into a semi circle. (hammer)
> Then I tried the 5 mm same with the same result. (hammer) (hammer)
> ...



Fair enough, were they porcelain or ceramic? The porcelain need special diamond tipped stuff. The blue Bosch I stand by, I've used them for a few years with a cordless 18v hammer drill they fall through masonry easily.


----------

